
The New York City Subway Is Beyond Repair - trothamel
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/the-new-york-city-subway-is-beyond-repair/562472/?single_page=true
======
bkbroiler
Whoever wrote this either doesn’t live in NYC or has somehow miraculously
avoided riding the subway while living there. This is nonsense. There is
absolutely no way a fleet of autonomous vehicles could replace the sheer
volume of passengers that the subway handles. An autonomous car can fit maybe
6 people who all would need to load and disembark. Also, good luck finding 6
people going from one station to the same destination station easily. Finally,
let’s just ignore “The stations would have to be redesigned, outfitted with
little entrance and exit ramps“ because, yeah, subway construction is trivial.

